# It's been near impossible to find this story..



## chaoss1848 (Jun 27, 2016)

A time ago I found this great story but I lost it after awhile and as I just remembered it a few days ago i've been searching for it with no luck. so I'm posting here someone can help me.

It was posted on deviantart and was about a (near?) immobile woman and a pizza delivery guy that ended up feeding her together with her servants. Eventually the FBI (or something) investigates her or something. and in the end she does something involving cannibalism. sorry about the vague description but it's been a long ass time.

it was a pretty dark story.

and I remember the name being something like an evening with . or a night with  something like o'ripley or something.. I can't find it.. I could be wrong about this name thing tho.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi chaoss1848 (admittedly, as a European history freak I like your screen name) - welcome to the Dimensions Library.

Maybe someone can help you find your story.

It won't be here on Dims though, as issues like vore, cannibalism and outright pornography are excluded according to the Library guidelines.

Hope you find something else to read here you enjoy!


----------



## chaoss1848 (Jun 27, 2016)

agouderia said:


> Hi chaoss1848 (admittedly, as a European history freak I like your screen name) - welcome to the Dimensions Library.
> 
> Maybe someone can help you find your story.
> 
> ...



Yea I figured it wouldn't be on here and its not something I myself am a huge fan of but I've tried asking in serveral different places all without any result so I just thought lets try it over here


----------

